# Virginia Tech massacre



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

More on this later . . .
Three years ago I was in my classroom when someone entered and shot my classmates. I've been having DP symptoms ever since, but it wasn't until two days ago that I learned what DP was.

My life has nearly halted. I'm 24 years old and every day it gets harder and harder to support myself. The whole sensation makes me so irritable and incapable of emotion, or even walking down the street to buy food. Walking across the hallway is a chore.

As soon as I found the information and read the symptoms of DP, it was like a weight was lifted off of my shoulders. I'm so glad to have found all of you.

I'm happy to be here.

-Clay


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Clay said:


> More on this later . . .
> Three years ago I was in my classroom when someone entered and shot my classmates. I've been having DP symptoms ever since, but it wasn't until two days ago that I learned what DP was.
> 
> My life has nearly halted. I'm 24 years old and every day it gets harder and harder to support myself. The whole sensation makes me so irritable and incapable of emotion, or even walking down the street to buy food. Walking across the hallway is a chore.
> ...


Wow. I heard about this on the news. That was such a sad thing. Sorry you had to go through that and now have to deal with dp as well. Dp is very hard to live with and I certainly know how you feel on that aspect. The important thing with dp is to not let it consume you. Try to live as you normally would. It's hard but necessary. I've had this for 4 years and it's never easy to live with it 100% but there are ways to manage it and live life. I wish you the best. Check out the recovery section, there is a lot of information on how to overcome this or at least manage it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

wELCOME TO THE FORUM.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
don't be afraid to speak your mind and let your feelings out.

-Zach


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

How gnarly. I'm glad you've found us. Welcome.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Clay. I know what you mean about going out to get food and all that.

I don't mean to pry, but i'm curious. You could look into PTSD a bit if you think that (also) could be the case. Although really I think the only big difference between people like me with DP/DR from stress and PTSD is you have to have actual flashbacks for PTSD I think. Reliving. A month after having DP/DR I became depressed and started to dwell on things and recall crap. But I think thats a bit different, even though obviously life stresses are supposed to build up over time.

I was in a car accident when I was 16 and I recall looking back being "shell shocked" or "DP'd" for a bit.

Glad to have ya on the forums

EDIT: Has anybody else in your family had anything related? Any mention of Anxiety or Panic or anything?


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Hi Clay. I know what you mean about going out to get food and all that.
> 
> I don't mean to pry, but i'm curious. You could look into PTSD a bit if you think that (also) could be the case. Although really I think the only big difference between people like me with DP/DR from stress and PTSD is you have to have actual flashbacks for PTSD I think. Reliving. A month after having DP/DR I became depressed and started to dwell on things and recall crap. But I think thats a bit different, even though obviously life stresses are supposed to build up over time.
> 
> ...


SO here's my old post that I found that I actually don't remember making! Wow.
I don't have flashbacks. I don't experience sensitivity or fear to sound, visuals, anything like that. I just don't ruminate on the incident. I think DP narrows things down alot more for me than PTSD actually.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry you had to go through that horrific experience my friend. I remember the Virginia Tech shootings all too well, simply horrible what happened to you and your classmates. Glad you found the site and i hope you find some peace and comfort here. I had DP as a teenager but recovered, only to have it re-triggered by PTSD and hyper-vigilance from multiple home invasion attempts at my house. I'd be glad to help out if you ever need someone to talk to my friend.


----------

